# [SOLVED] GeForce GTX 1070 8GB

## Maxxx

Hi...

my old pc is dead... after over 10 year of glourious service it had many health problems and it has expired   :Smile: 

Now, i must buy a new one, in which i want install Gentoo (as well as Windows 10).

I assembled pc in a German retailer on the internet and i put GeForce GTX 1060 as video card.

My question is if someone has tested nvidia driver 367.44 version for this GPU, considering that it is still in testing. 

https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

I would get information before buying it.

Thanks a lot to anyone who will help me.

MaxxxLast edited by Maxxx on Mon Oct 10, 2016 10:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Maxxx

At the end, i ordered Zotac GeForce GTX 1070... the driver is the same that GTX 1060 (367.44)

Let's see if driver will work fine.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

When you use new hardware, I recommend that you use ~amd64 wiht latest ~nvidia-drivers

Older hardware may run fine with amd64

Usually hardware works with the binary driver, when the gpu is listed at nvidia homepage driver supported gpu database for the corresponding nvidia-driver-version

Though I had to do some hacks in the past with notebook gpus becuase it did not worked out of the box. You usually find those patches in linux forums ... (more a broken / defective ASUS bios issue)

----------

## Maxxx

Thanks for reply...

I don't understand what means ~amd64... where have i to add "~amd64" option?

My new pc is 64bit.

And if i download nvidia driver directly from nvidia internet page? And then i run and install from that downloaded file?

Thanks a lot

----------

## snkmoorthy

add  *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64

  in  *Quote:*   

> /etc/portage/package.keywords/package.accept_keywords

 

look at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, thanks, now i understand.

~amd64 means that i compile package in testing.

And if i install precompilated file from Nvidia website? Should it be the same?

----------

## Zucca

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> And if i install precompilated file from Nvidia website? Should it be the same?

 That is practically the same, if you have same version driver. But it might be easier for you if you let portage handle the updating and old version removing from your system.

The precompiled drivers is also in portage. It's closed source driver. Nouveau is the open source driver for Nvidia, but I have a feeling that with those newer cards you should use the closed source ones. At least until Nouveau catches up.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok...

it's better let portage manages every package.

Tomorrow my new pc will arrive... then i will install Gentoo, i hope to do it easily   :Laughing:  , and then i'll try with nvidia portage package.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, 367.44 driver work fine...

I installed it from emerge and not from downoading file from Nvidia website, then i run KDE environment, and it is ok.

----------

